

Ask HN: There are so many Front end/Back end development, which one to choose? - techaddict009

Can you guys guide on how to choose framework or stack for the development work?<p>We are startup and it confuses us a lot. Every day a new framework comes and says they are the best.<p>How to deal with this confusion?
======
anonyfox
\- Doing anything "appy" and need to get something working out the door fast,
for browsers and mobile devices? --> Go full stack with meteor. The raw
productivity is unmatched.

\- Want to do a more traditional "website" or some web services or something
with networks or messaging? --> Use Elixir/Phoenix. Blazing fast, quite
productive, fault tolerant and reliable.

\- Just a default CRUD website like it's 2006? With all the building blocks
already available? --> Rails. Excellent learning resources available and
should have plenty of RoR developers available for hire.

\---

For the frontend site, go with react, ember, angular (or meteor's blaze), all
of them are good choices and may suit different needs and developer
preferences. A well designed frontend layer is completely replaceable anyway.

\---

From all the stuff I played with in the last years, these are the choices I'd
recommend

------
marvel_boy
You can start with RoR. Excellent tutorials, community, battle-tested and
plenty of developers.

------
floor__
Well... You should pick one that meets your needs haha. But when in doubt
should probably pick something you know.

~~~
techaddict009
" You should pick one that meets your needs" \- The most common ans.

Say if dont know any. And we are ready to learn anything to start then?

~~~
floor__
Yeah sorry, so what I meant was: What type of startup are you? Do you have a
product? Software as a service? Some sort of service startup? Answering
questions about what type of business you are will give a better idea of what
your needs are. An example of this would be what type of data are you
collecting? Based on what you are collecting a certain database technology
will likely be better than the rest. Look at this link about nosql vs sql
[https://www.mongodb.com/nosql-explained](https://www.mongodb.com/nosql-
explained). Hope this helps more.

~~~
techaddict009
We are working to build something like slideshare. Users + documents is our
concern to handle.

Like should we go for JS based framework for front and back? if yes which one?
as many are bad at SEO and some are still imature.

What to use at the backend? Node or Laravel?

Which db to go for? etc.

~~~
floor__
As suggested above RoR (ruby on rails) would be a good starting point. The js
world is changing to fast to really sink your teeth into one framework. Even
angular is about to get dumped. Maybe it would be wise to jump on a new
framework pre-production stage and grow with it. Such as
[http://aurelia.io/](http://aurelia.io/) . I say this because you will likely
get a good life span out of a new framework rather then one of the old dogs
dying out right now.

